# Sergeant Michael C. Weigand Jr.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Sergeant Michael C. Weigand Jr.
*Latimore Township Police Department
Pennsylvania*
End of Watch: Sunday, September 14, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 25
*Tour of Duty:* 6 years
*Badge Number:* 42-5
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, September 14, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Sergeant Michael Weigand was killed in a motorcycle accident while escorting a benefit ride involving the Blue Knights motorcycle club.

An oncoming pickup truck lost control on Route 234 and veered into Sergeant Weigand's lane, striking him head-on.

Sergeant Weigand had served as a part-time sergeant with the Latimore Township Police Department for 6 years. He also served full-time with the Eastern Adams Regional Police Department. He is survived by his wife, 4 year-old daughter, and parents. His father serves as the agency's police chief.
Agency Contact Information
Latimore Township Police Department
559 Old US Route 15
York Springs, PA 17372

Phone: (717) 528-4121

_*Please contact the Latimore Township Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

